# Happy birthday RG



## NJmike PE (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy birthday to the Godfather of EB.com


----------



## frazil (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy birthday!! :happybday:


----------



## csb (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy motherfucking birthday!


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 12, 2014)

happy birthday!


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 12, 2014)

Feliz Cumpleaños Jefe. Que cumpla muchos mas llenos de salud y prosperidad.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2014)

Thank U bitches!!!!!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday RG!


----------



## YMZ PE (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy birthday Papa Road Guy!


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday RG! May this day bring you extra hookers, bacon n blow!


----------



## envirotex (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## akwooly (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy birthday godfather!


----------



## Porter_ (Aug 12, 2014)

happy birthday man!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!

:happybday: :multiplespotting:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy b day


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 12, 2014)

Already wished him happy bday on Facebook...


----------



## matt267 PE (Aug 12, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> Already wished him happy bday on Facebook...


so you didn't send a gift?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2014)

I like to reply back to FB HB wishes with old stories or something..

except when you have ex HS era girlfriends post and then I really really want to say, thanks, wish we could go back to Panama City Beach like in 1990! But I guess that would be inappropriate?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 12, 2014)

HBD RG! Have a beer.....don't cost nuthin.....


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 12, 2014)

best BD present a guy can get, confirmation that his in laws have left the building! (cant proclaim this on FB due to too many F'n family on FB)


----------



## MetsFan (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy birthday man!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 13, 2014)

Robert says HBD....

http://youtu.be/ImNnTsDIVyU?t=2m40s


----------



## engineergurl (Aug 13, 2014)

Happy Birthday old man


----------



## Lumber Jim (Aug 18, 2014)

Happy super belated birthday!!


----------

